# The Hanging Cage, first model in a long time!



## wellbilldancesa (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys just found this site, totally geeked out on this yesterday.

It's just about finished want to do a couple more things but overall since I haven't made a model in over 25 years thought it was pretty cool.


Already got the bug for more Monster Scenes:thumbsup:


----------



## wellbilldancesa (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are a couple pics....




















pictures aren't the best quality but you get the idea.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a great looking build. You really got the colors and effects done very nicely. The fire in the brazier looks very realistic. I have one of these but who knows when I will get to it. Too many models, too little time.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome back to the hobby, and to Hobbytalk! Looks like you have some good skills for a 25 year hiatus. Nice work! You couldn't have picked a better time to rediscover the hobby in its new "Golden Age".


----------



## wellbilldancesa (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys.

Had some wrok stuff going on that was out of my control and pretty stressful, decided to run down to the hobby store and picked up a model to get my mind off things. It totally worked! Geeked out on this things for seven hours straight. Was a pretty easy build , rushed a lttle but pretty happy with how it turned out and already looking to get more.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

For a rush job, it totally rocks! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done mate!!:thumbsup:
Welcome to Hobbytalk and I hope you have a great time here!!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work on this! Please post more of your build ups!:thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work ! esp. after a 25 yr break . 
welcome to the BB's . 
hb


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! That looks great,especially the floor,it looks old,and dirty. Now, you need a Victim kit to put in the cage. I have been working on a MS diorama for about a year now,just need to finish Vampi,and the lab machines.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice job all round, :thumbsup:
love these kits.
:wave:


----------



## wellbilldancesa (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I for sure need to get the victim for it.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful build on the kit!.. i'm going to get this one to do, it's excellent..


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Welcome back and kudos on an excellent paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent work on the flames and the base stonework in particular, great build and a superb restart to your hobby. How about adding small touches of thinned gloss black or dark brown to those blood patches - I had a cycling accident a couple of weeks back, got a scar on my knee, and when I pulled at the scar yesterday the blood came out nearly black. And when it dries blood is usually a brown-purple colour. Enjoy!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome to the boards and GREAT job!!! Like the way this one turned out!
And ...YES....you now need to get a Victim to add to this. :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice build.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the blood. A little gore goes a long way. Thanks for sharing........


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great build:thumbsup:
I'd like to see what you do with this new Monster Scenes Kit...
The Iron Maiden !
What is the MS Iron Maiden you ask?
Just got mine in the mail last week!








...Just wanted you guys to know that the Iron Maiden arrived and it is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!...No Warpage of any kind! Crisp and Clean!
This kit has indeed raised the bar on the Monster Scenes kits !
As you know... know resin is more expensive than styrene ,the cost is $80.00 + shipping...and IMO worth every penny:thumbsup:
Oh, and that is a pic of the front of the box and it reads :
Monster Scenes Chain ( not included ) available at Monster Scenes .net
Jim & Judy are supporting Dencomm by encorporating Dencomm accessories into their kits... which is a great idea I think.

























Monster Scenes "Chain" available at Monsterscenes.net

Jim & Judy's kits are officially sanctioned by Dencomm and are therefore officially part of the Monster Scenes' world.
They can be reached directly at: [email protected]
So as you can see ...There are plenty of cool kits to do while we wait on word from Monarch:thumbsup:

Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------

